# A twitching hamie



## u-look-like-a-hamster

My hamster twitches.....like he has torrettes 

He is called blossom ! ^_^

he is one of 3 robo's. but he has had the problems

I always seem to attract hamsters deformed in one way or another.

a few days after i got him he had a poorly eye, i think he was allergic to the grass tunnel. so i took it out.

He scratched his eye so it was swollen and pussing(not his actual eye the bit benethe)

And lost his hair around his eye. i took him to the vets for antibiotics, he said he has had an allergic reaction. and the cut benethe his eye is infected.

so he gave me eyedrops, BUT blossom was allergic to the eye drops.

So the eye drops stopped. and this stuff was put in there water.

3 days later back to normal.

a week later he falls off the 3rd floor in his cage and breaks his foot.

2 months on and he is ok but he twitches (not wen he is asleep) when he walks sits eats , just constant twitching


What is this and why dose he do it????

ARGH its disstressing for me to watch!


----------



## Guest

the breaking the foot may of knocked a nerve.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

hmm okay 

but its his hole body

xxx


----------



## Guest

How long has he been doing this? Is it daily? Is it only for a little while, or literally constantly?

If it isn't constant, it could be something as simple as hiccups. Or it could even be a stroke, or he could be having seizures, or it could be numerous things.

I think it's hard for us to tell without seeing it for ourselves... so I think your best bet would be to get your hamster to a vet and tell them what your hamster has been doing and maybe let the vet see the twitching for himself.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

about 2 weeks he has being doing it now.....

Priti much every day.....


Its only when he is awake and not running on his wheel or asleep


but when he is 

sitting...going to sleep.....eating....walking

he twithches then.

it doesent seem to bother him. but it bothers tallulah nd cheri (still both boys)

so i have made it so he has his own headcourters on the 3rd floor, with house foodbowl, water bottle,sweetcorn etc etc.

its deffo not stroke. or seziurs.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

im going to guess that he's having a fit or a seizure. In that case, he needs to put on his own in a warm, quiet and dark area to calm down


----------



## Guest

you can't say its 'deffo not' because he may only have them mildly and not serverely.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

okay okay 

Why is he 'fitting'


Do i need to seperatee him
from other hammies???


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

there are many things that can cause fitting. Stress, over heating, over doing it during exercise. 
its considered a good idea to seperate the hamster until the fits stop but it all depends on how serious the fits are? how long they last? etc...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH chris ur a genius!!!!!

i bet u its the exercise!

He is allllways on his wheel!!



they last from

15 secs to 50 secs


----------



## Guest

monitor him on the wheel. onces he's been on a while, get him off and make sure he has an extended period before he's back on it.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

ive heard that some people let their hammies have a run on the wheel for so long then they remove the wheel for the night


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

but then cheri and tallulah wont have a wheel

plus there is 3 wheels in the cage so they have one each....


i still dont think its fitting its littly just a twitch 


i think its just a nerve...


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

a hamster doesn't twitch like you've described for no reason or for a nervous disposition. 3 wheels is a little over generous, most hamsters will gladly share a wheel. Sometimes it's also cuter to watch 3 hamsters in a wheel all at once


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i thin he may have hiccups

like every time he over exercises

i have tried only one or 2 wheels but cheri is always left out , and if he tries to get on tallulah just runs even faster, its fun to watch but i dont want another poorly hammie.

this is how the cage is set out

it has three floors

ground, 1st and 2nd

Ground floor: Toys(ball,loofa,weebel[weebeels wabble but they dont fall down]And seesaw),chews,tunnels,corn,salt lick,treats, sand. and food bowl

1st floor: 3 wheels, fruit stick, veg stick,

2nd floor: Water, 2 bedrooms(log cabin, Snack nd shack),And this wooden toy thingy.and another loofa.

lol 
Spoilt little fluffs

x


----------



## Guest

i want pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

spolit hams!!!!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

> i still dont think its fitting its littly just a twitch
> 
> i think its just a nerve...


Fits in rodents can look like innocent twitching. Also, seizures can look like they're just lying or sitting perfectly still for a little bit. This is true in humans too.


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

could your hammie be epileptic?


----------



## Guest

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Fits in rodents can look like innocent twitching. Also, seizures can look like they're just lying or sitting perfectly still for a little bit. This is true in humans too.


would they react to light like some people with epilepsy? She could maybe try a test then?!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

it's not light itself that causes people or animals to fit. It's strobe lighting that usually does it or rapid moving light. Also if someone has been caught of guard (in the dark and you suddenly switch the light on). 

There are a few types of epilepsy so it would be difficult to run any tests without a vet present. And alot of vets wouldn't be able to determine it.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Just to say he is fine now

still has a hairless eye lol

but he is still perfect

x


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

a hairless eye isn't a good sign im affraid.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

Nah its growing back (the hair)

it was from the infection he had and when it was swollen

why wat does it mean


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

ive messaged you  if it was an infection that has cleared up now, i probably wouldn't worry to much  just keep an eye on it.


----------

